# Help !! Staurogyne Reapens leaves falling off



## slipfinger (Jun 8, 2016)

sudeep said:


> Is this just the regular melting going from emersed to immersed.


I think you hit the nail on the head!


----------



## Vinster8108 (Sep 1, 2016)

I agree ^^ Also, why are you dosing the MgSO4? Your Gh seems fine, the seiryu stone will bring it up some anyway. 

After the submerged growth comes in keep an eye out for those pin holes. It means the plant isn't getting enough K. Either due to no K in the water (not likely as your are dosing it) or a micro nutrient toxicity, preventing its uptake. Here's a good read on this, took me a few times through before I could make sense of it though: 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/33-plants/753753-h-pinnatifida-how-much-potassium.html

Basically, the idea is to reduce your micros/Fe dosing. Fixed my hygrophilia compacta K deficiency in one week.


----------



## sudeep (Jun 25, 2017)

Vinster8108 said:


> I agree ^^ Also, why are you dosing the MgSO4? Your Gh seems fine, the seiryu stone will bring it up some anyway.
> 
> After the submerged growth comes in keep an eye out for those pin holes. It means the plant isn't getting enough K. Either due to no K in the water (not likely as your are dosing it) or a micro nutrient toxicity, preventing its uptake. Here's a good read on this, took me a few times through before I could make sense of it though:
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/33-plants/753753-h-pinnatifida-how-much-potassium.html
> ...


To be honest, m dosing mgso4 cause the place I got the dry ferts from ( aquarium plant food . UK) said so. Now I don't know if my Sera test strips are accurate, my kh and gh from the tap water is identical to the tank. Would it harm if I continue dosing mgso4? Should I stop? What should my macro mix be like ? The same without the 6 tsp of mgso4?


Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vinster8108 (Sep 1, 2016)

I can't say if it would directly cause an harm, but your macros would look just the same without the MgSO4. I think the idea is to raise your Gh by dosing the Mg (Gh = Ca + Mg). 
I'd say do what you'd like, and monitor the Gh.


----------



## sudeep (Jun 25, 2017)

Vinster8108 said:


> I can't say if it would directly cause an harm, but your macros would look just the same without the MgSO4. I think the idea is to raise your Gh by dosing the Mg (Gh = Ca + Mg).
> I'd say do what you'd like, and monitor the Gh.


So what should my gh be at?

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Surf (Jun 13, 2017)

> I agree ^^ Also, why are you dosing the MgSO4? Your Gh seems fine, the seiryu stone will bring it up some anyway.


LIMe stone is the most common GH boosting material in rocks. Limestone is 90% or more calcium carbonate. The remaining 10% is a mix of various things and may not have any magnesium. If your calcium levels are very high the plants may consume all of the magnesium in CSM+B causing a deficiency in the magnesium. If your GH from the rock is 3 I would recommend adding add about 2 degrees of of magnesium to prevent magnesium deficiency. Looking at your photos I don't see anything to obvious indicating calcium or magnesium deficiency. So you might be OK for now on Ca and Mg.


YOU definitely don't want to see 0 nitrate. An API liquid GH KH test kit would be more accurate than what you have now. I would also consider getting a phosphate test kit. I you have sufficient levels of calcium , magnesium, and sulfur levels you might be running out of nitrate and phosphate which might the best explaination your plant problems. For nitrate you want to maintain a level of 10-15ppm. For phosphate I tropical dose to 1ppm and don't want zero phosphate.


----------



## TexMoHoosier (Dec 14, 2016)

You're probably CO2 deficient. When you go from immersed to submerged, you've suddenly severely limited CO2 and need to pump tons of CO2 into the water to help the plants transition. What it your pH just before CO2 comes on and what is it at when CO2 shuts off? BPS doesn't say anything about the amount of CO2 actually dissolving in the water.


----------



## Triport (Sep 3, 2017)

I had an uneaten algae tab get stuck in a clump of Staurogyne overnight and it melted like that. But it is coming back nicely now. Was interesting as I had never observed anything like that before. 

Clump of Staurogyne repens melting by Kaveh Maguire, on Flickr


----------



## sudeep (Jun 25, 2017)

TexMoHoosier said:


> You're probably CO2 deficient. When you go from immersed to submerged, you've suddenly severely limited CO2 and need to pump tons of CO2 into the water to help the plants transition. What it your pH just before CO2 comes on and what is it at when CO2 shuts off? BPS doesn't say anything about the amount of CO2 actually dissolving in the water.


Well I just checked today, my ph is around 7.2 in the morning when my lights are off, my lights go on at 6 pm and co2 is on at 5pm, I checked at around 9.30pm that's when I get back from work and ph is at 6.2 so I guess that's OK. 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



Surf said:


> LIMe stone is the most common GH boosting material in rocks. Limestone is 90% or more calcium carbonate. The remaining 10% is a mix of various things and may not have any magnesium. If your calcium levels are very high the plants may consume all of the magnesium in CSM+B causing a deficiency in the magnesium. If your GH from the rock is 3 I would recommend adding add about 2 degrees of of magnesium to prevent magnesium deficiency. Looking at your photos I don't see anything to obvious indicating calcium or magnesium deficiency. So you might be OK for now on Ca and Mg.
> 
> 
> YOU definitely don't want to see 0 nitrate. An API liquid GH KH test kit would be more accurate than what you have now. I would also consider getting a phosphate test kit. I you have sufficient levels of calcium , magnesium, and sulfur levels you might be running out of nitrate and phosphate which might the best explaination your plant problems. For nitrate you want to maintain a level of 10-15ppm. For phosphate I tropical dose to 1ppm and don't want zero phosphate.


Just checked my.water parameters today and ammonia is about .25 or 0 ,nitrite is 0 and nitrates is about 10 to 20 ppm, last time u guess I did not shake the bottle enough or since it was a rest day for ei dosing maybe my plants consumed all the nitrates. I will get the kh , gh, and phosphate kits soon and update.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## sudeep (Jun 25, 2017)

So it's been around 18 days since I flooded the tank, and like I said before all my other plants seem to be doing just fine except for staurogyne repens. Got a kh and a phosphate kit , kh is at 6dkh and phosphate is kinda high tho I checked it after dosing the macros ,it was around .6ppm ,m worried if this is a deficiency or just the normal transitional melting. Some of the leaves also have some kind of weird mosaic kind of pattern. Attaching pictures .it's not co2 deficiency as my drop checker is quite lime green, my ph drops from 7.2 to 6.5 
Ammonia is around 0 to .25 ppm,
Nitrites is 0
Nitrates is 10 to 20 ppm.
Also wanted to add I have put in ada multi bottom into the substrate. 






















Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------

